# MS Christa Wismar



## guese1 (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Sind mit unserem Angelverein nächstes Wochenende auf der
MS-Christa.Sind alle keine Experten im Kutterangeln(manche meinen das) Machen das auch nur 1x im Jahr.
Habe gelesen das es mit den Dorschen dort nicht ganz toll ist.
Könnt ihr mir paar Tipps geben wie die Schanzen am besten sind?
Pilker ,Beifänger welches System würdet ihr nehmen.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.Angelt man auf Wittlinge anders?
mfg guese1


----------



## leichtdorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hallo,
Ich würde 60,70,100 Gramm Pilker mitnehmen.
Das müsste alles abdecken, man kann dort aber 
auch nachkaufen.Farben rot-schwarz klassisch
orange silber Krabenfarben geht auch gut.
Speedy Pilker ,Kieler Blitz, Blitz Pilker, Wuttke Pilker.
Am besten ein Beifänger Japanrot,schwarz,rot schwarz.
Gummifische gehen auch 12,5 cm Orange,Motoroil,schwarz.
Jigkopf 40,60,80 Gramm ihr werdet bestimmt so in
20 Meter Tiefe angeln.Wittlinge gehen auch auf die Köder.
Wenn richtige Schwärme Wittlinge dort sind ,Heringsvorfach
nehmen ist aber eher selten.Würde erstmal mit den mittleren
Gewicht anfangen, und bei Gummifisch ohne Beifänger angeln.
Viel Spaß:m


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Wer sagt das der Kutter schlechter ist als andere? Hab bisher eigentlich viel gutes gehört?!


----------



## plattenjoe (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Wer sagt denn , dass der Kutter schlechter ist als andere ???


----------



## leichtdorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Der Kutter ist gut der Kapitän macht 
das schon lange und ist sehr Ergeizig.
Deine 5 Dorsche wirst du bestimmt fangen.
Treppe am Bug hoch super Plätze.
Kannst du weit schmeißen.


----------



## Alex76 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Ihr habt einen guten Kutter gebucht! Das du deine 5 Dorsche fangen wirst, ist definitv nicht sicher. An einem schlechten Tag kannst du auch Schneider bleiben. 

Wie so oft, sind die Plätze vorn und hinten gut. Nimm auf jeden Fall Mörchen mit!

Würde mich auf einen kleinen Bericht freuen. Wir sinde erst wieder am 30.07. auf der Christa


----------



## guese1 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hallo
Was sind Möhrchen


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was sind Möhrchen



Je nachdem. 
Entweder :
http://www.oekolandbau.nrw.de/mp_files/img_3791_gr.jpg

Oder :
http://www.angelshop.de/media/catal...f4/l/i/lieblingskoeder_moehrchen_12_5cm_1.jpg

 |wavey:


----------



## guese1 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hallo
Werde mal beides probieren,wer weiss
gruss guese1


----------



## offense80 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Mit den Möhrchen machst du nichts falsch, die kannst du IMMER nehmen. Ich schicke dir aber auch noch mal einen anderen Link, wo du auch günstig super Köder bekommen kannst


----------



## Alex76 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*



offense80 schrieb:


> Mit den Möhrchen machst du nichts falsch, die kannst du IMMER nehmen. Ich schicke dir aber auch noch mal einen anderen Link, wo du auch günstig super Köder bekommen kannst



Ich auch bitte und danke #h


----------



## Rosi (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Christa, mit diesem Kutter verbinde ich dunkle Gedanken. Bin dem schon oft begegnet und mache immer einen großen Bogen drum. Februar 2009. Christa fuhr mit Autopilot und alten Seekarten. Das kleine Motorboot Odin hatte einen Motorschaden und war manövrierunfähig. Statt zu helfen, ist die Christa mitten durch gefahren. Die Insassen des Bootes konnten sich mit einem Sprung ins eisige Wasser retten. 
Könnt ihr nachlesen im Untersuchungsbericht 56/09 der Bundesstelle für Seeunfalluntersuchung. http://www.bsu-bund.de/DE/Publikationen/Unfallberichte/_functions/unfallberichte_table_2010.html
Aber das wolltet ihr bestimmt nicht wissen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sind mit unserem Angelverein nächstes Wochenende auf der
> MS-Christa.Sind alle keine Experten im Kutterangeln(manche meinen das) Machen das auch nur 1x im Jahr.
> Habe gelesen das es mit den Dorschen dort nicht ganz toll ist.
> ...


Moinsen,
Also mit Wismar und der MS Christa habt ihr schon mal die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.  Blitzblankes Schiff, motivierter Kapitän und hilfsbereite Crew!! 
Wegen des Baglimit und sonstigen Quotendiskussionen, werde ich nicht weiter auf Stückzahlen oder Größen eingehen. Nur soviel, bis jetzt war ich bei jeder Tour von Wismar aus zufrieden. 
Was die Köder betrifft, ist es natürlich immer Tagesabhängig worauf die Dorsche Appetit haben. Von daher solltest Du ein gewisses Sortiment an Pilkern und Gummifischen dabei haben. Auf Beifänger oder sonstige "Tannenbäume" würde ich komplett verzichten. Bringt zu 99% nicht einen Fisch mehr an den Haken und beeinträchtigt nur das Köderspiel.
Zum GuFi angeln empfehle ich Kopfgewichte in der Staffelung 40-60-80gr. damit deckst Du fast jede Situation ab. Beim GuFi an sich rate ich DRINGEND vom "Möhrchen" ab!!!... viel zu empfindlich!!!.. wirklich gute GuFi bekommst Du auf www.mios-fishing.de .Diese GuFi fangen MINDESTENS genauso gut wie "LK" sind aber 100x haltbarer! Farblich kann ich Dir den "Slap" in "Karodde" "Karodde-Kupferrücken " und "Flaschengrün" nur empfehlen!!
Bei den Pilkern rate ich Dir EINDRINGLICH zu bewährten Herstellern zu greifen!!.. Mit Speedys, Wuttke und Blitzpilker machst Du nix verkehrt!!... von semiprofessionellen Billigpilkern wie sie z.t. auch hier im Board angeboten werden, kann ich nur abraten!!!!... verbogene Ösen und Grossflächig abplatzender Lack werden dich im Nachhinein mehr ärgern als der gesparte Euro!!!! "Wer BILLIG kauft,kauft doppelt " trifft insbesonders bei Pilkern zu!!
So, und nun Wünsche ich Dir VIEL SPAß und ein KRÄFTIGES PETRI HEIL auf der Chriista!!


----------



## guese1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hallo
Danke für die vielen Tipps
Hoffentlich spielt morgen das Wetter mit
gruss guese1


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Mit dem Kutter solltet ihr morgen doch gut gerüstet sein.
Auflandig nicht zu wenig Wind, ich wünsche viel Erfolg und freue mich auf den Fangbericht danach


----------



## banzinator (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Naja abraten würde ich von den Möhrchen nicht. 
Gehört in jede Köderbox.
Sie sind etwas weich...okay. 
Bringen aber manchmal einen Bonusfisch. 
Ich Fische nur noch die Shaker von LunkerCity in 4.5". 
Gängige Farbe wie orange, motoroil, rot/schwarz.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*



banzinator schrieb:


> Naja abraten würde ich von den Möhrchen nicht.
> Gehört in jede Köderbox.
> Sie sind etwas weich...okay.
> Bringen aber manchmal einen Bonusfisch.
> ...


----------



## banzinator (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Ostsee. Auf circa 18m.


----------



## bombe220488 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Schade das es noch mit der fangmeldung hakt


----------



## guese1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hallo
Angeln Samstag war gut
Haben mit 3 Leuten 14 Dorsche und 17 Wittlinge gehabt
Ich auf Gummifisch mit einem Beifänger die anderen beiden
Pilker mit Beifänger haben auf alles gleichmäßig gebissen.
Wetter Top Windstärke ca3 20 Grad kein Regen.Die Christa topsauber.Gerne wieder
gruß guese1


----------



## bombe220488 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: MS Christa Wismar*

Hört sich doch gut an. Danke


----------

